# Κέντρα Έρευνας



## Marinos (Aug 10, 2019)

Οπως αναφέρει η επιθεώρηση, ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ αύξησε τις δημόσιες δαπάνες για την έρευνα σε επίπεδο ρεκόρ 1,13% του ΑΕΠ και ίδρυσε το Ελληνικό Ιδρυμα Ερευνας και Ανάπτυξης στην Αθήνα, βάσει του Ευρωπαϊκού Συμβουλίου Ερευνας. Και ο Κυριάκος Μητσοτάκης δεσμεύτηκε να κάνει περισσότερα για να τονώσει την οικονομική ανάπτυξη – *και για να το επιτύχει αυτό «θα πρέπει να μεταφέρει την έρευνα και την τεχνολογία από το υπουργείο Παιδείας στο υπουργείο Ανάπτυξης»*. Αρα καλώς τα είχαν τακτοποιήσει ο Φωτάκης και ο Τσίπρας τα θέματα της έρευνας να ανήκουν στο Παιδείας, ή τελικά πρέπει να περάσουν σε άλλο υπουργείο; Καμία άκρη δεν βγαίνει, κανένα συμπέρασμα.

Και πράγματι δεν θα έβγαινε άκρη και συμπέρασμα αν έλεγε αυτά το editorial του Nature. Μόνο που έγραφε το αντίθετο:

The Syriza government’s signature achievements include raising public spending on research to a record level of 1.13% of gross domestic product; creating the Hellenic Foundation for Research and Innovation (HFRI) in Athens, an independent national agency for basic research modelled on the European Research Council; and forming industry-friendly research programmes... Greece’s incoming prime minister, Kyriakos Mitsotakis, has pledged to do more to spur economic development. *To achieve this, he has transferred research and technology out of the education ministry and into the ministry of development and investments*... Researchers are right to be concerned.


[Αντιγραφή από το νήμα Your slip is showing]


----------



## Marinos (Aug 10, 2019)

Για να μην παρεξηγηθώ και κατηγορηθώ πάλι ότι άλλο ψηφίζω και άλλο υποστηρίζω ;) θεωρώ ότι πέρα από διαφορές ρητορικής και αισθητικής (όπου ο καθένας έχει την υποκειμενική του σεβαστή γνώμη) η πολιτική στην έρευνα ήταν ένας από τους ελάχιστους τομείς όπου η προηγούμενη κυβέρνηση διέφερε αισθητά, με χειροπιαστούς όρους, από προκατόχους και συνεχιστές.



[Αντιγραφή από το νήμα Your slip is showing]


----------



## Marinos (Aug 18, 2019)

nickel said:


> ο δημοσιογράφος του Protagon υπερβάλλει σε πολλούς χαρακτηρισμούς. Και κάνει και μεταφραστικά λάθη.



Ο ίδιος δημοσιογράφος, οι ίδιες προχειρότητες: https://twitter.com/KKalliris/status/1162755618811338753


[Αντιγραφή από το νήμα Your slip is showing]


----------



## Earion (Aug 21, 2019)

Ευτυχώς που επανήλθες, Μαρίνε, γιατί από την προηγούμενη ανάρτηση μου είχε μείνει μία αφελής απορία: γιατί χρειάζεται να ιδρυθεί άλλο ένα κέντρο επιστημονικής έρευνας στην Αθήνα; Το Εθνικό Ίδρυμα Ερευνών και ο Δημόκριτος δεν φτάνουν;


----------



## Marinos (Aug 21, 2019)

Για ποιο κέντρο λέμε; Αυτό που το Nature αναφέρει ως Hellenic Foundation for Research and Innovation (HFRI) είναι το ΕΛΙΔΕΚ. Δεν είναι ερευνητικό κέντρο, είναι ίδρυμα χρηματοδότησης και διεύθυνσης της έρευνας, στα πρότυπα του του γερμανικού αντίστοιχου που δεν θυμάμαι το όνομά του. Προκηρύσσει ερευνητικές δράσεις (υποτροφίες, ερευν. προγράμματα, δράσεις για εξοπλισμό, υποστήριξη start-up κλπ) αλλά όχι με ΕΣΠΑ (όπως κάνει η ΓΓΕΤ), έχει δική του χρηματοδότηση από την Ευρωπαϊκή Τράπεζα Επενδύσεων.


----------



## Earion (Aug 21, 2019)

Κάνει δηλαδή τη δουλειά που θα μπορούσε να κάνει το ΙΚΥ;


----------



## Marinos (Aug 21, 2019)

Earion said:


> Κάνει δηλαδή τη δουλειά που θα μπορούσε να κάνει το ΙΚΥ;



Άμα θες να το δεις έτσι...
Το ΙΚΥ είναι πιο πολύ προσανατολισμένο στην εκπαίδευση, τώρα τελευταία ανοίγεται σε υποτροφίες ποστ-ντοκ. Το ΕΛΙΔΕΚ υποτίθεται ότι δίνει και κατεύθυνση στην έρευνα,* είναι σαν ένα ελληνικό ERC ας πούμε. Το γερμανικό πρότυπό του που δεν θυμόμουν είναι το DFG. https://www.dfg.de/en/

* Για παράδειγμα, αν και δεν διαφημίστηκε όσο το παιχνίδι της Γιάννας: http://www.elidek.gr/call/1i-prokir...onia-200-chronia-apo-tin-elliniki-epanastasi/


----------



## Zazula (Aug 23, 2019)

Και η σχετική απάντηση: New minister aims to boost Greek research


----------



## Marinos (Aug 23, 2019)

Δεν είναι και η πιο ικανοποιητική απάντηση, θα συμφωνήσετε. Βασικά δεν λέει και τίποτα, ότι έχει ένα βιογραφικό (πιο άσχετο με την έρευνα απ' όσο νόμιζα), ότι οι ερευνητές είναι ευχαριστημένοι (μύρισε τα νύχια του - πάντως η Ένωση Ελλήνων Ερευνητών διαμαρτυρήθηκε για την μετακίνηση από το υπουργείο Παιδείας), ότι έχει κάνει εξαγγελίες. 

Αυτό που λέει για τη γραφειοκρατία και τους ετήσιους προϋπολογισμούς είναι σωστό και δείχνει ότι έχει ακούσει κάποιες απόψεις, αλλά αμφιβάλλω αν θα έχει πολλά περιθώρια να το αλλάξει καθώς, απ' ό,τι ξέρω, είναι θέμα υπουργείου Οικονομικών και γενικής διακυβέρνησης, και μάλιστα μνημονιακή υποχρέωση αν δεν κάνω λάθος (για να έχει ανά πάσα στιγμή εικόνα η κεντρική κυβέρνηση του τι έχει ξοδέψει και τι πρόκειται να ξοδέψει). Είναι αντιπαραγωγικό αλλά συνηθίζεται αν το μάθεις.
Αν καταφέρει πάντως να αποσυνδέσει τους κανόνες διοίκησης των Ε.Κ. από τους κανόνες των υπόλοιπων θα είναι όντως μεγάλο βήμα. Μετά βέβαια θα έχεις διάφορους να μιλάνε για αδιαφάνεια, καταχρήσεις κλπ.


----------

